
The Exact Words to Use When Negotiating Salary in a Job Offer - RickJWagner
https://money.usnews.com/money/blogs/outside-voices-careers/2013/02/21/the-exact-words-to-use-when-negotiating-salary
======
bra-ket
The exact words to use - “I’m very interested in joining your company but I
have an offer from other firm of x amount, can you match it”

~~~
downerending
Huh. Not bad. I've accidentally done this before, and it did indeed work quite
well.

